# ibook palourde ou powerbook g4 aluminium?



## xavierdu77 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, Aujourd'hui j'ai le choix de m'acheter (d'occasion) soi un ibook g3 palourde en parfait état chargeur, batterie, coque, cd d'installation de mac os 8 et 10.2 avec 3go de hdd 160 mo de ram 300 mhz de prosesseur et airport.
ou un powerbook g4 titanium en assez movais état (coque félé sur le coté et tache sur l'écran plus usure du pad et usure des coté et chargeur en tres movaise etat ) avec : prosesseur 1ghz, 60 go de hdd, 512 mo de ram mais pas de airport ni de batterie 
voila j'hesite vraiment pasque le design de l'ibook et son etat m'attire mais le powerbook est beaucoup plus puissant mais sans airport ni battri de plus il est pa en tres bonne etat !!!!
voila j'aimerais avoire vos avi et me conseiller sur le choix parseque je ne sait pas dutout quoi choisire
merci.


----------



## xavierdu77 (13 Octobre 2011)

personne???!!!! lol 10 visite et 0 reponce je croi que je v me debrouiller....
ps: un pti problem avec mon ibook g4 j'ai eseyer de l'overclocker sur un cite il disait de desouder des resistance et d'en souder a des endroit precis si quelqu'un connait se type d'overclock ... moi j'ai tester il a plu voulu redemarrer j'ai aussi ripper avec mon fer est aracher une petite puce electronique resultat: il demarait plu quand j'appuyait sur le boutton la ventilation soufflait fort et c'est tout... puis j'ai remplacer les resistance enlever par de la soudure et la puce aracher j'ai rien fait et il refonctionne mais ya t'il un risque pour mon ibook d'avoire remplacer des resistance par de la soudure et ne pas avoire resouder la puce aracher??? en tout cas je l'utilise toute la journée a mon lieu de travail depuis é jour et il fonctionnee toujours... mon proc est rester a 800 mhz merci pour vos future reponce .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

voila la manip en question et les resistance sont vraiment microscopiques!!!! : http://www.macxtrem.com/articles.php?article=148

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------











voici la puce en question arracher c'est celle qui se trouve juste au dessus de l'ecriture du numero au dessus de 77 plus précisement


----------



## CBi (13 Octobre 2011)

Ça dépend beaucoup de ce que tu privilégies dans une machine. Perso j'ai 2 palourdes, une orange et une graphite, car j'apprécie beaucoup le design de ces machines = elles font sensation quand je les sort pour inspection dans les aéroports. 
Le powerbook G4 ? Bof. 

Pour les utiliser un peu sérieusement, si c'est pour regarder ses mails, faire de la bureautique ou parcourir le net sans flash ni videos, la Palourde peut aller: certes le G3 300MHz est un peu limité de nos jours, mais j'ai utilisé profesionnellement mon graphite (G3 466 avec 512Mo de RAM ajoutée) avec beaucoup de plaisir jusqu'à la sortie du MacBook Air.

Le plus gros inconvénient des palourdes est en fait l'écran = 800 x 600 c'est pas beaucoup, même en rusant = barre de menus et dock autoescamotables, taille de la police des têtes de fenêtre réduite pour prendre le minimum de place.

Donc le choix de la passion = palourde. Le choix de la raison = économise et achète un macbook blanc d'occase.


----------



## xavierdu77 (14 Octobre 2011)

ok merci pour votre reponce je vais acheter le palourde et peut etre le powerbook parseque c'est bientot noel il faut se faire plaisire lol. oui je pourait aceher un mac tout neuf méme peut etre deux avec tout les encien mac que je me suis acheter mais personellement je préfére le bon vieu prosesseur de apple le powerPC  mais si je veut un peut plus de puissance je vait sur mon hackintosh avec 4ghz c'est un montage que je me suis fait dans un powermac g3 lol merci encore pour votre reponce.


----------

